# Do you need to ride everyday?



## Gorgeous George (14 July 2007)

At the moment I ride 5 times a week, lunge once a week and give George a day off. I am concerned that some nights I am rushing to muck him out, groom him and ride him that I am not actually spending enough 'quality' time getting to know him, you know just leading him, grazing in hand etc. etc. bearing in mind he is big (16.3) and young-ish (8), but only a leisure horse will a bit less riding be detrimental? By the way he is out for 6hrs a day.

Thanks


----------



## chestnut cob (14 July 2007)

You will get to know him when you ride him, and just the handling to groom and tack up etc will start creating the bond between you.  Ride as often as you like, or as rarely as you like.  There aren't any rules, it's up to you and your horse!  Personally I like my horse to be worked 6 or 7 days a week to keep his weight down and keep him sane.  My pony couldn't care less if he sees me every day or once a week as long as he has his dinner and his mates!

Not meaning to sound harsh but don't worry so much, just do whatever feels right for you.  It doesn't matter what everyone else does, or what you think you should be doing.  Make it up as you go along!


----------



## Christmas_Kate (14 July 2007)

The more you ride him, the fitter he gets... 

Personally, unless you're training for a comp then cutting his riding down won't do any harm. Its quality not quantity, and keeping his workload interesting which is important. Unless you're getting him fit for a purpose then it's hard to ride 5 times a wek and keep him from getting stale about what you're doing. 

I'd probably hack him three times a week, and school once. Extra time can be inhand grazing, and groundwork in the school.


----------



## Blizzard (14 July 2007)

I dont, to be honest I dont have the inclination to. I of course see the horses every day and spend time with them, but sometimes thats just what I like to do, spend time with them, grooming etc.

However mine arent competing, so dont need to maintain a high level of fitness.


----------



## SpruceRI (14 July 2007)

I think it depends on the horse to a certain extent.  Mine is exactly the same whether I ride  her every day or once a month.  She lives out so that probably helps.

If your horse is the sort that goes loopy if you don't ride frequently, then you might have to reconsider, but I don't think they care much either way.


----------



## Gorgeous George (14 July 2007)

He is not being competed at all and he's not fat and he doesn't go loopy if I don't ride, so not sure what I'm fretting about! I think as someone said it's easy to be worried about what everyone else is doing.


----------



## pottamus (15 July 2007)

I ride my horse 5/6 days a week during the peak months but that is only because I like to keep him reasonably fit for low level endurance and more so to keep his weight off being a native. He does like to get out and about as he enjoys hacking and gets a bit bored in the field...but he does not go silly if not ridden for a while so that is good. All horsey stuff should  be enjoyable whether it is riding or just grooming so make the most of it whatever you do...it does not matter so long as you are both happy and healthy.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (15 July 2007)

isnt it funny how we all fret, i personally dont care what others do with their horses, at all, my horse is my only concern but for some reason i do feel guilty if i dont ride every day and sometimes dont actually feel like it or have the time, but i do because my boy is looking lean mean and the best he has since i had him and i want to keep it that way and there is an element of guilt, ive never had my own horse and why would i have him if i dont make the most of the summer on him. why do we pressurise ourselves! do what you can, do what you want and do what you and he enjoy most thus you wont get bored/tired/resentful nor will he get bored/unresponsive. enjoy enjoy enjoy and forget anyone else. that prob didnt make much sense but it is only 8ish on a sunday morn! busted my ankle last night and hoping to ride today, hmmmm.


----------



## BethH (15 July 2007)

My main reason for riding 5 or 6 days a week is because Ryan is a pig and I need to keep his weight off regardless of time of year and also because he has had back issues, so I feel that keeping his fit and well muscled is important for him.  If I had a normal straightforward horse and I worked, I would not be nearly as worried, but would try to ride 4 times a week if he was stabled for so long just to keep his life interesting.  I do make a point of trying to spend quality time with Ryan on the days I don't ride so he comes in for a nice brush and fuss which he really enjoys and to be honest so do I.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (15 July 2007)

have a read of "100 ways for the horse to train its human" its great and talks about hey they come in to be groomed and fussed as the owner likes it more than they do and if they nuzzle us they are almost always guaranteed a treat! i love the bit, when owners try to establish that they are the boss in the relationship, watch them clean out your pooh, freshen your water, make your bed and bear in mind they often work 8-10 hours a day in a job they hate so they can do it! true oh so true.


----------



## Bex7 (15 July 2007)

I don't ride every day neither Bert or I have the inclination.

I ride about 4 times a week, twice during the week and twice at weekends. Every day I spend time with him as he is very much a people horse and loves a fuss. He likes to be around people and will follow me all around the field when poo picking and stands for hours to be scratched and groomed, all floppy lipped and dozy 
	
	
		
		
	


	





He is happiest when grazing, although he does love a good gallop so we have nice hacks where he can go for a blast and the days where he is pampered and spends his time munching 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Sometimes I just like to hang out in the field and talk to him! LOL


----------



## Eccles (15 July 2007)

I prefer to ride most days but I am also aware that I have a fast growing 4 year old and i don't want him too fit!! I love schooling him and noticing the improvement in him everytime so I can't wait to get on everyday.  But saying that, I try not to let it worry me if I don't ride for a few days, he doesn't need to be superfit, but strangely I still feel guilty!! I think we should all just do what we want and not worry what others think..


----------



## izzyxxx (15 July 2007)

i ride when i can by horse is no different doesn'thot up or get silly if i leave her for a couple of weeks (makes it better when i have to go on my hols lol) my friend has to ride hers nearly everyday otherwise he gets a bit fresh but some people told her that she was being crule riding him 5-6 times a week (and thats mainly hacking to keep him ticking over) i think you just need to play around with it and see what is comfortablefor both of you


----------



## Fantasy_World (15 July 2007)

Same here seeing_ spots I ride when I get the chance to. I can sometimes go weeks without riding. Not always by choice but it is usually dictated by the crappy weather, lack of facilities, or lack of time. There is an odd occasion where everything is just right to ride but I just don't have the energy to. 
luckily though the big lad doesn't get fizzy. He naps when out hacking alone and I don't get the chance to ride in company as due to me working now I often miss the other main rider at the yard and have quite often seem them ride or drive past where I work, which can be a bit disheartening at times 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I just consol myself with the thought that it won't always be like this and my life will not always be this hectic.
I agree with seeing _ spots though and I think you should do whatever you and your horse are comfortable with. 
Trish I think as long as you vary the work that you do with your horse then both parties will relish the time you spend together. 
Lunging as well as riding is a great way to exercise your horse imo and it also allows you to see how your horse moves on the ground ( virtually impossible when on board lol unless someone videos you both). 
Good luck 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Cazx


----------



## Eccles (15 July 2007)

seeing_spots did I read that right - someone said to your friend it was cruel to ride 5-6 days a week??? Do people like that really exist! lol


----------



## Tia (15 July 2007)

Some of my horses hadn't been ridden since November up till a few days ago.  I often do not ride every single day, and certainly I don't ride every one of them each week, however I do have days where I will take 3 or 4 out for rides all one after the other.  I guess each horse I have, once they are up and running for the summer, are ridden out between 1 and 6 times per week.


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (15 July 2007)

H gets sometimes 3or 4 days off a week, i sometimes dont want to ride, like today, i bathed him and took him for a walk, speding quality time with him, he is much more relaxed and willing to work when i do ride that way.  other weeks he will only get 1 day off.

twice a year he gets a week off, with not even coming in from field, he is checked and feet done in field.


----------



## ShadowFlame (16 July 2007)

I think it's only fair to give your horse 1 or 2 days off per week. My boy is worked 5 days per week, only hacking.


----------



## Parkranger (16 July 2007)

I think it depends on your horse really - majority of TB's need to be ridden every day or they become a bit bored and naughty!

Ty has one day off usually but not always.

If he moves to a yard with all day turnout then he'll probably get a couple of days off a week - just don't want him stuck in a stable for 23 hours a day!

x


----------



## Capriole (16 July 2007)

i am trying to ride every day right now to build up fitness, i dont really think he needs a day off since its only an hour or two out of his day, he can chill out and please himself the other 22 hours in a day.


----------



## harrihjc (16 July 2007)

flash doesn't care whether he's ridden once a day or once a month. I try to ride 4 or 5 times a week on average, although sometimes it's once, sometimes it's 7 times depending on work, weather etc. He's turned out about 10 hours a day so that helps. Just do what you feel is right


----------



## ShadowFlame (16 July 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
I think it depends on your horse really - majority of TB's need to be ridden every day or they become a bit bored and naughty!

Ty has one day off usually but not always.

If he moves to a yard with all day turnout then he'll probably get a couple of days off a week - just don't want him stuck in a stable for 23 hours a day!

x 

[/ QUOTE ]

If your horse is stabled 24/7, then yes, fair enough, it is probably best to exercise every day.

I personally don't agree with 24/7 stabling (and would refuse to move to a yard that insisted on 24/7 stabling - it's not fair on the horse), so my lad has 24/7 turnout as often as possible, with a couple of months in the winter being 10hrs turnout per day.

Down to personal choice I guess. Just my opinion.


----------

